# Your gym???



## inneedofabs (Feb 8, 2004)

Just out of curiosity which brand of gym does everyone use?greens?fitnessfirst?esporta?or other??also what benefits do you get?ive heard of gyms with free massages!!!!but havent found any yet


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

i actually have membership at 2 gyms in my town, i have too in order to get the best of both worlds but it is worth the extra fees.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

I use JJB its got a pretty good free weights room, incline, flat and decline benches, a smith, a squat rack, ez bars, preacher bench, dumbells up to 50 Kg and more than enough plates, that i'll ever need anyway. Then also got loads of machines aswel.

Plus its got a Pool, Steam Room, Sun Beds and Spa.

Not bad for 18.50 a month, only complaint is the fact that the instuctors don't know much about bodybuilding, only seen one ever doing Squats, Deadlifts and Bench Press.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi all, i was doing my workouts at home until i needed, more room, although it is a good idea to do some research into joining, before you actually do, i could have joined LA Fitness or another large commercial gym, then paid some ridiculous amount to cover the stained glass windows they put in when building it. Instead i joined the local council my council tax is more worthwhile, and i have a gold card which gives me access to everything except the ladies changing, for 28.00 quid a month they swipe my card, and as a bonus i have full access to 10 shortly to be 12 other leisure centres fully kitted out and refurbished in my council run area, instead of 1 glitzy LA Fitness centre where half of the members go to pose. And these large gymnasiums cant supply half the atmosphere or accessories. Tell me youre thoughts chaps.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

> then paid some ridiculous amount to cover the stained glass windows they put in when building it.


 Tooo true mate...lol


> and i have a gold card which gives me access to everything except the ladies changing,


 lol, well best ask for your money back, your losing out there mate....

I still have and use my own equipment (at home) and I love it (all mine).


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

i go to this 1 gym in my town called reps they charge 6.00 a session lol and i got 3 times a week lol


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

So you pay 18 a week!???!

Thats extorsanate, join a new Gym!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

Benji m8t i would join a new 1 but all the gyms in my town are that price or more than that lol


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

That is well expensive. I train in an old fsioned gym with no air con or shiny machines and that costs me 30 a month!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

fair enough, Seems rather steep to me! but if thats the cost everywhere, theres not much ya can do!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

Tissue,

Buy some equipment for using at home, with the 18 a week you could get some gear on hire purchase over 2-3 years (about 15-25 a month) and get about 1000+ worth of top equipment.

I have invested all my resources into my equipment at home and it's my pride and joy, I don't have any problems with motivation either so thats another bonus!

I have a multi-gym, 2 benches, 190kg free weights, Different handles/attachments, medicine ball, Selection of dumbbells, Swish Ball, Squat Stands, Punch Bag, Stationary Cycle, Rower, Stepper, Fitness Rider, Skipping Rope, Rubber Bands, Ab Exerciser (not the crappy cradle kind), incline abdo board.


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

That's got top be the best way to go TJ - no good for us poor folk who live in small houses or flats :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

TJ m8t i would but my house dnt hve realy a suitable place ot stick it all i and my parents would go appe s**t with all the stuff laying around lol i already hve a bench press and dumb bells and curl bear but i finde it more sociable and motivating down the gym pluss i dnt pay to go to the gym my parents do lol coz im only 16 and dnt hve a job lol

but i thank you for your sugestions maby when my sis leaves home il take her room over lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

mark m8t urs is expensisive my gym is all sparkly lol and for a memebrship its 30 quid a month


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

i go to THE ACADEMY gym

i have been to a couple of gyms, but the academy is the best i found so far. been going around 3 to 4 months now and absolutely love it, no 'oh ive got to go to the gym today' type sad thoughts, i just love it

about 36 a month and you train whenever you want, for how long you want, plus they do a small snack area, with fresh packed meals and drinks

top class gym in my eyes 8)


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

As always I am on the lookout to find a less expensive way to use training facilities, and in this day and age of encouraging schoolchildren to get fit, then the local high school have done this, they have an excellent gym facility,which for 22.50 a month i get full use of in or out of school times, including the pool, sauna/steam room, and they have access to a very reasonable physiotherapist, which all in all is an excellent deal.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2004)

About 10 mins walk from me is a gym called the Acadamy in Harrogate and they have won nemerous awards for this and that and they set up in a way to keep things on the expensive side and only those with money can really afford to keep going there.

For those of you who don't know Harrogate its an expensive place to live really and is expensive for anything and everything, whatever your wanting. The gym charge 150 to join and prices start from 60 a month and goes up from there....thats why I have my own gym and I can go when I want and nobody is on a machine I want to use etc etc.

Good going Dave with 22.50 a month..


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks TJ, yes mate it is GVFM and toboot the staff that they have, obviously minimal but very good looking. It would be interesting to set up a poll seeing as the members are nationwide, to find out who, what, how etc, gives VFM at the lowest prices, any thoughts.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2004)

Olympia Gym - Erdington Birmingham

Solid 'old school' back to basics gym 3 a session or 7 a week

Quality lads - No ego's or attitude everyone training 100%

As martyn the gaffer says,

No aerobics

No lycra

Just Iron and pain

No Chrome

Go heavy or go home


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board mrsimba, yes mate i couldnt agree more, none of this fancy f**ked up bollocks, where you have a shower of posers pisspotting about looking at girls when half of them couldnt tell you how to spell diet. Let alone anything else remotely connected with weightlifting or bodybuilding makes me angry. On top of that they charge extortionate prices to pay for their condescending attitude, or their patronising remarks. A gym should be exactly that and nothing more it didnt do anyone in the past any harm, its sheer greed and commercialisation that has resulted in the big glass windows and the marble staircases in todays world.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2004)

my gym i got to kinda liek that most of the people are ****ign rich barstads and really stuck up lol no offence lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

TJ - my brand of Academy gym in southend, essex, only charges 36 quid a month, no join up fee's and the staff are quite helpful, chatty and good to get on with. must be strange goings on in your academy gym!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

<-- 60 a month for the wife and I - everything inc. except things like sunbed, massage, nails, hair etc (but thes 'extras' are v. reasonable)

It's a very small gym in MK which, has IMO, outgrown it's m'ship but the staff are friendly and knowledgable - it's like they are pleased someone has bothered to ask for a BF check, mass gaining exercises, nutrition etc. Instead of the usual "Oh, it's May, I'll joina gym get buff for summer in 6 weeks...whadoIneedtodo...." routine

Sorry, I don't wanna say which gym in MK it is, as I introduced a colleague (who came along for a grand total of 4 times and reverted back to eating pies 'cos it was hard!) and as a result the gym is looking like my office car park!!!


----------

